
Microsoft Smartphone Dock – Create PC-Like Experience - fumar
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/accessory/hd-500/
======
fumar
Depending on actual hands-on reviews, is anyone interested in a device that
can act as a desktop for Office-based needs? I want to like this product, but
I think its based on the assumption you are willing to forego having a laptop
or desktop at your desk. Otherwise, I don't see a reason to have a monitor,
keyboard, and mouse just to plug in a smartphone...am I missing something?

